# Laptop Wifi as wifi hotspot (Windows XP)



## Nerevarine (Sep 11, 2011)

Im trying to get my android phone to connect to my laptop internet through wifi without success.. My wifi adapter is RT73 USB WLAN and my phone is Micromax A70..Im running Windows XP..

Ive tried mhotspot, connectify and virtual router without success..(virtual router doesnt work properly in xp)..

Connectify didnt show my wifi card when it asked me to choose ... and mhotspot didnt do anything lol...

Any help ?? or is there any other way to access pc internet from my android phone ??... 

And i ve also tried running adhoc mode but android phones dont detect it natively...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

Your Hotspot, Your Way - Connectify

Check the tutorial on their site.


----------

